# Tone Mapping vs Exposure Fusion



## janok (Feb 20, 2012)

Some pictures are better off using Tone Mapping  others Exposure Fusion. Some are better off doing both. In this picture the sky and water came better out with exposure fusion  the rest is tone mapped.




Weekend walk in Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr


----------

